

Scientists Create Artificial Brain With 12-Second Memory - loboman
http://www.disinfo.com/2011/06/scientists-create-artificial-brain-with-12-second-memory/

======
bediger
Does this mean that we're now nearing a solution to the Zombie Nutrition
Problem?

